# Flemish string jig help please



## CLAYBORN (Nov 8, 2005)

I would like to make a string jig that would accommodate string length and not the AMO bow length. Does anyone have plans on measurements to build one. I'm sure it would be on the same principle as the AMO version that are numerous. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, Clay


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

I find a tape measure helps. Or just use the measurements on the plan and add them up.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Clay - 

At the risk of stating the obvious, why not just take the AMO measurement and subtract 3"?

Viper1 out.


----------



## CLAYBORN (Nov 8, 2005)

3" for a long bow AMO and 4" for a recurve sounds right. Guess I was looking for plans like on the Bear Paw string board, where you could measure the string, and make a certain string length. Didn't mean to over think the whole deal, but guess I did.


----------



## daedalus.pl (May 27, 2018)

This jig seems to have markings for string length, not bow AMO length. I made my temporary jig based on this template and it worked fine. Although I wasn't able to find the original, higher resolution image.









Edit: I found the original PDF version, but I'm not allowed to post links yet. Just go to *daohead* dot *com* and click on *"loose"* category.


----------



## CLAYBORN (Nov 8, 2005)

daedalus.pl, Heh thanks for the info


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

Here are plans for a string board that I make that is based on strand length, ie. the length of strands you cut to make a string. You can find the string length-to-strand length formula all over the internet in one form or another. The one I use is: strand length = string length + 22". This allows for 2 - 9" pieces for making the loops plus 4" of extra to make sure your strings are really round when you twist them up. You can mess with the numbers to tailor the string to your liking.









Here are plans for a string stretcher that I made too.









If you would prefer a pdf file of these plans, just send me a PM with your email address and I will send them to you.

Darren


----------

